# Gizmo's Special



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/14)

I want to apologize for the rate at which it sold out.

The truth is that upon steeping the citrus was separating and didn't mix well with the custard flavour.

For those of you that purchased it and if it is doing that in the bottle please return it for new version.

This is a ultra sweet, tobacco, custard and graham cracker flavor.

The new one has been updated and is available now!

45 Bottles are available.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz (14/8/14)

"ZampleBottle" you never know what you gonna get...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/14)

I like that


----------



## Vapington (15/8/14)

It is pretty tasty I must say! Very sweet n creamy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (21/8/14)

Holy crap i bought a bottle with high hopes but i have to say it doesnt taste like any of you describe. Might i have an "off" bottle?


----------

